# plants 4 nitrates



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

anyone know if there are any specific plant species that consume more nitrates than others?


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

ever since i put my rubin sword in my nitrates have been at 0ppm for about 3 weeks


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

nick007x said:


> anyone know if there are any specific plant species that consume more nitrates than others?


Nitrates (NO3) are needed to the general growth. So those plants that grow fast and big are the best. Here are some examples:

Ceratopteris thalictroides
Echinodorus bleheri (and maybe x barthii or Ozelot)
Hygrophila polysperma (and maybe corymbosa)
Nymphaea lotus zenkeri
Vallisneria americana gigantea

There are others too, I have tried these.

Regards,


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

awesome, thanks harry


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

nick007x*** here a sort list with the best Nitrate eater plants:

-Ceratophyllum Demesrum (the best)
-Egeria Desna
-Hygrophylla Polysperma


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks jim


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> nick007x*** here a sort list with the best Nitrate eater plants:
> 
> -Ceratophyllum Demesrum (the best)
> -Egeria Desna
> -Hygrophylla Polysperma


 Hey Huskyjim I just stumbled upon this post and was also interested in high nitrate eating plants. I tried to look up the Ceratophyllum Demesrum plant but could not find any pictures of it on the net. Do you have a picture so I can see what it looks like.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

petfish said:


> nick007x*** here a sort list with the best Nitrate eater plants:
> 
> -Ceratophyllum Demesrum (the best)
> -Egeria Desna
> -Hygrophylla Polysperma


 Hey Huskyjim I just stumbled upon this post and was also interested in high nitrate eating plants. I tried to look up the Ceratophyllum Demesrum plant but could not find any pictures of it on the net. Do you have a picture so I can see what it looks like.
[/quote]

I guess that was because the spelling was a bit off







. It is Ceratophyllum Demersum, not Demesrum. I got a lot of pics on Google Images with the entry "Ceratophyllum Demersum"

View attachment 95796


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

aka hornwart


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

oh ok, Yeah we got those at the LFS! Thanks alot for the ID.


----------

